
Ask HN: How do you check if your mailserver is still running? - speedy1034
I&#x27;m running my own mail server with postfix and dovecot on a VPS. From time to time I&#x27;m scared that the server might be down, especially, if I do not get an email for some time. At the moment I&#x27;m just sending myself an e-mail from gmail to check wether its running. Does someone know a service which texts me or sends a push notification?
======
simon_acca
You could use uptimerobot[0] to monitor your server's SMTP port and alert you
on telegram/sms/whatever.

Sure that's not a guarantee that mail actually gets trough, but I think
there's no shortcut for that other than sending an actual mail from an
external service and checking its delivery.

[0]: [http://uptimerobot.com](http://uptimerobot.com)

------
riffic
>Does someone know a service which texts me or sends a push notification?

Nagios, Pagerduty :)

You can find more resources here:

[https://github.com/kahun/awesome-sysadmin](https://github.com/kahun/awesome-
sysadmin)

~~~
speedy1034
Maybe I'm wrong, but Pagerduty could be used to ping me, once I do know that
the server is not running properly, right? I could use it to ping me if my
mail server does not send any logs. This would help in some scenarios.

I thought there might be a service that sends an email to a special account or
the answer is forwarded to themselves. If they don't get the forwarded message
they send a text message.

------
rootme
Send 1 email

